# RAID 5 wird nicht gemounet START_ARRAY ioctl - HPT374

## ank666

Hi,

brauche Hilfe, bei mir brennt es ziemlich, auf Grund eines Stromausfalls, werden meine beiden RAID5 Arrays nicht mehr gemountet,

beide Arrays bilden ein LVG per LVM und werden per NFS geshared.

```
/etc/raidtab

#/srv (RAID 5)

raiddev                 /dev/md8

raid-level              5

nr-raid-disks           4

nr-spare-disks          0

chunk-size              64

persistent-superblock   1

device                  /dev/hdf

raid-disk               0

device                  /dev/hdh

raid-disk               1

device                  /dev/hdj

raid-disk               2

device                  /dev/hdl

raid-disk               3

#/srv (RAID 5)

raiddev                 /dev/md9

raid-level              5

nr-raid-disks           4

nr-spare-disks          0

chunk-size              64

persistent-superblock   1

device                  /dev/hde

raid-disk               0

device                  /dev/hdg

raid-disk               1

device                  /dev/hdi

raid-disk               2

device                  /dev/hdk

raid-disk               3
```

Beim Controller handelt es sich um einen HPT370, allerdings sind an ihm nur die Platten angeschlossen, die Verwaltung etc übernimmt dabei der Kernel.

RAID bus controller: Triones Technologies, Inc. HPT374 (rev 07)

Fehler lt. dmesg bzw. syslog ist

```
devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for md/8

md: raidstart(pid 5083) used deprecated START_ARRAY ioctl. This will not be supported beyond 2.6

md: could not open unknown-block(1,182).

md: autostart failed!

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for md/9

md: raidstart(pid 5083) used deprecated START_ARRAY ioctl. This will not be supported beyond 2.6

md: could not open unknown-block(1,182).

md: autostart failed!
```

Hat jemand sachdienliche Hinweise für mich?

----------

## ank666

Dann eben ein Monolog...

Wie kann man sich den Status eines RAID anzeigen lassen,

möchte mal wissen ob evtl. Platten beim Crash gestorben sind.

Habe die raidtools und mdadm installiert, aber beides ist nicht so verbose,

da er nicht auf die /dev/hd* Devices kommt?!

----------

## Marlo

 *ank666 wrote:*   

> [url]
> 
> Habe die raidtools und mdadm installiert, aber beides ist nicht so verbose,
> 
> da er nicht auf die /dev/hd* Devices kommt?!

 

Es wäre schon interessant die Meldungen zu sehen. Ich denke als erstes übrigens nicht an das Raid sondern an das LVM, das abgeschmiert ist.

[EDIT]

cat /proc/mdstat wäre eine Möglichkeit.

[Noch ein EDIT]

Wenig erbauliches zu  LVM. Siehe letzter Satz von 1.1

 *Quote:*   

>  Jedoch steigt analog zu RAID 0 die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit, wenn sich das Dateisystem und die darunter befindliche virtuelle Partition über mehrere Festplatten erstreckt, da nur eine Festplatte ausfallen muss, um die ganzen Daten zu verlieren.

 

----------

## ank666

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Es wäre schon interessant die Meldungen zu sehen. Ich denke als erstes übrigens nicht an das Raid sondern an das LVM, das abgeschmiert ist.

 

raidstart liefert nur invalid argument

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> cat /proc/mdstat wäre eine Möglichkeit.

 

Nichts! Die beiden Arrays werden nicht mehr angezeigt

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Wenig erbauliches zu  LVM. Siehe letzter Satz von 1.1
> 
>  *Quote:*    Jedoch steigt analog zu RAID 0 die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit, wenn sich das Dateisystem und die darunter befindliche virtuelle Partition über mehrere Festplatten erstreckt, da nur eine Festplatte ausfallen muss, um die ganzen Daten zu verlieren. 

 

Deshalb erstreckt sich das LVM ja über zwei RAID5 Arrays um die Fehlertoleranz zu erhöhen, 

IMHO können gleichzeitig 2 HDDs ausfallen (1x pro RAID5) ohne das es das LVM beeinträchtigen würde.

----------

